# hps question



## Swampfox (Jun 30, 2014)

has anyone used a 1000 watt hps light? 

also does anyone use the 400 watt in conjunction with 150watt? if so is there shadow issues?


----------



## Swampfox (Jun 30, 2014)

do I need to post pics to get any responses.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)

No I haven't used either, the 150's are more than enough. I run 6 150's to cover all the needed area without shadows. May I ask why you are wanting to run the 400 or 1000 watt?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I like 400's but I run 4 150's and they are plenty good enough.


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Swampfox said:


> do I need to post pics to get any responses.


I would think if no one replied to the question that would mean no one had an answer. 

BTW what does a 1000 watt HPS weight?


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Flounder9.75 said:


> I would think if no one replied to the question that would mean no one had an answer.
> 
> BTW what does a 1000 watt HPS weight?


I know a 400 watt HPS weighs 30 pounds


----------



## Swampfox (Jun 30, 2014)

We used to run 2 400watt lights , and now have moved to one 400 and one 1000. And I think the 1000 is creating a glare on the surface. It is much easier to look behind the lights , but not so easy in between the 2. The 1000 watt light is very heavy maybe 75 lbs.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

A lot depends on the angle....Yes I use to run 2- HPS 400's out the front and 2- 150's. 1 out each side.

I now run 2-400 watt Mh out the front and 175 Mh's out the sides.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



X-Shark said:


> A lot depends on the angle....Yes I use to run 2- HPS 400's out the front and 2- 150's. 1 out each side.
> 
> I now run 2-400 watt Mh out the front and 175 Mh's out the sides.


Do you like the MH better than the HPS?


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

I ran 400w mh and they sucked. They're to bright of white and glare very bad off any particles in the water. I gigged one season with them and shit canned that setup. I can see a hundred times better with 150w hps then I could with 400w mh.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> Do you like the MH better than the HPS?


Yes...No Glare on mine... That Dark dingy bottom we know it will brighten it up compared to HPS's Yellow hew.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



X-Shark said:


> > Do you like the MH better than the HPS?
> 
> 
> Yes...No Glare on mine... That Dark dingy bottom we know it will brighten it up compared to HPS's Yellow hew.


I'm still debating on whether to look at that dark bottom tonight......


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

X-Shark said:


> Yes...No Glare on mine... That Dark dingy bottom we know it will brighten it up compared to HPS's Yellow hew.


But you only go if the water is crystal clear. Get a little stain to the water and they suck.


----------



## Swampfox (Jun 30, 2014)




----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Swampfox said:


> View attachment 322289


 
What your using seems to work. 
Nice mess of fish.


----------

